# Anyone seen a kid named "Plain Ol Ed"?



## BriannaLee (May 3, 2012)

One of my really close friends last heard from him about a month and a half ago and he was in Pensacola Florida and no one has heard from him since. I'm starting to get worried since he always makes it a point to call off of strangers phones every 2 or 3 days. If anyone has met him or run into him (He is about 30 with a skullette a medusa piercing and possibly with a dog named 3 point) please tell him to call garbage since i lost my phone. I'm just starting to get worried. :/

thanks Bree


----------



## hippychick (Jan 6, 2014)

haha Bree!! he ended up in nola with us !! stupid ass went to jail too. !! he such a douche but gotta love him! lol thanks for tellin me not to give him whiskey!!!lol


----------

